# What have you added to your arsenal since last spring?



## Gut_Pile (Jan 19, 2016)

01Foreman had a thread last year at the end of the season asking what people were going to add to their arsenal before next season. So, what have you added in the off season that will hopefully allow you to be more successful in spring of 2016?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll start

Trumpets: Billy Buice Walnut, Blackwood, Ziracote, Texas Ebony, and Makassar Ebony. Also added a Misfire Blackwood 

Pot Calls: Gary Anderson and Spring Allure

Box: Jack Scott "Scott's Cutter", and a short box from Bob Harwell

Shells: 40 TSS 20ga 1 5/8oz #9's handloads 

Clothes: Nomad long sleeve shirt and hat


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 19, 2016)

I haven't added anything new yet, but it's coming!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2016)

1) 1187 20 ga. compact 21" barrel

2) TSS

3) Lots of loading components 

4) 11 choke tubes

5) 4 Lamar Willams box calls ordered

6) More land to hunt

Just need to buy more TSS to replace this years loads.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 19, 2016)

11 choke tubes?  All you need is a partridge in a  pear tree!  Or a turkey in a scrub pine.


----------



## fountain (Jan 19, 2016)

im planning to start off the season with the tom teaser quick sack instead of my vest.  it did ok on 2 out of state hunts last year, so im going to give it more woods time

planning to learn my trumpet a little better and use it more

more tss

more chokes to try

im sure I will add more to the list after Nashville....


*disclaimer--none of this will likely help me be successful, but it sure is fun to tinker


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2016)

fountain said:


> *disclaimer--none of this will likely help me be successful, but it sure is fun to tinker


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2016)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> 11 choke tubes?  All you need is a partridge in a  pear tree!  Or a turkey in a scrub pine.



I like to tinker in the off season.


----------



## six (Jan 19, 2016)

1. A Mark Sharpe Cane Yelper
2. Some more Wisdumb


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 19, 2016)

New ASAT Leafy suit.  A leg zipper blew out on my old set.

Other than possibly a few Tom Teaser mouth calls to replace old ones, I'm all set.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 19, 2016)

Mark Sharpe Wingbone
Tony Quarino Long Box
Russell Beard Long Box
Harrison Hootin Stick
Pecker Wrecker Diaphragm 
Hopefully a 4 state action packed season!


----------



## hawglips (Jan 19, 2016)

Several new mouth calls
a new 28 ga 1-1/2 oz super-18 shell
surgical wire holding my achilles tendon together


----------



## labsnducks (Jan 19, 2016)

New mouth calls
A Brad Roberts glass over glass popular pot


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2016)

Using the same gear as the last few years. Good luck to Yall.


----------



## sman (Jan 19, 2016)

A couple of Mabry calls.

Sumtoy choke coming soon.

And I still have to run the mouth piece gauntlet. I need to start remembering what works.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 19, 2016)

I've bought a call or two and a new shootin' iron/red dot/choke.


----------



## Timberchicken (Jan 19, 2016)

Avian x breader hen.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2016)

ryanwhit said:


> I've bought a call or two and a new shootin' iron/red dot/choke.



What new gun did you get?


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 20, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> What new gun did you get?



Not talking about it yet


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 20, 2016)

Some new calls, couple new shotguns, some new ammo and some new places to hunt. No I just need to work on some days off.


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 20, 2016)

I added some new hunt land and some new green leaf camo from mossy oak. I also picked up some Green deception camo from Predator Camo. Anyone ever used any of this stuff or knows someone who has?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2016)

ryanwhit said:


> Not talking about it yet



A top secret turkey shotgun.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 20, 2016)

WoodHaven Green Hornet and another Thermacell. Have any of y'all tried those ElimiTick shirts or gloves? Might look into those.


----------



## gregg (Jan 20, 2016)

A few homemade scratch boxes.....Black Walnut with cedar soundboard & Honduras Mahogany with cedar soundboard. I run them on various peg sizes made of walnut/mahogany/cedar......they are my favorite calls right now, sound great in the woods and the public land birds I hunt seem to like them... Just want to add a trumpet this year.







Here is one I built for my brother, got two nice Osceola's with it last year.


----------



## sman (Jan 20, 2016)

I added about 150 rounds of lead shot for less than $50.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 20, 2016)

I really don't see me adding much this year. Maybe replace a few mouth calls. Trying to keep accessory expenses down so I can afford to travel.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 20, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I really don't see me adding much this year. Maybe replace a few mouth calls. Trying to keep accessory expenses down so I can afford to travel.



This was suppose to be my plan. I need some of those dang blinders they put on horses to keep me on the right path, which is save money for out of state license fees.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 20, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> This was suppose to be my plan. I need some of those dang blinders they put on horses to keep me on the right path, which is save money for out of state license fees.



I just keep telling myself I don't need anything! We will see how that works out!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2016)

New to me 870 project gun. Fixing to order a Sumtoy choke for it. Once I get that start pumping shells through it to see what patterns best and I'm ready.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Jan 20, 2016)

Just some new mouth calls.... Don't need too much, I like to keep it simple.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 21, 2016)

A couple of Pecker Wrecker diaphragms, an Olin Humpreys ceramic pot and 2 Harold Fowler strikers. Wish I had more time last Friday at Unicoi. I wanted to talk to Mark and check out his cane yelpers. I would like to add one of those to my arsenal this year also.

Come on March. I'm getting the itch real bad.


----------



## kiltman (Jan 21, 2016)

Added a Bob Harwell Box Call and about to add a copper surface pot call.


----------



## hrstille (Jan 21, 2016)

Shells and a mouth call. Thats all I need.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 22, 2016)

Peckerwrecker Ceramic and Blue Ghost mouth call


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 26, 2016)

A nap chair.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 26, 2016)

New shotgun. Not able to shoot my recurves as much as I want to due to physical problems so I have a Mossberg SA 20 in hand for a backup to archery and main gun for ONF. May go by and see Olin Humphries for some fresh calls as he lives just a mile from me.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 29, 2016)

new 20g is all I have added


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> new 20g is all I have added



What did you get?


----------



## FALCON z (Jan 29, 2016)

Added an 835 that's action got stuck the first time I tried to shuck it.  It's currently at mossberg.  I told them they could take those cheap wiggly sights off too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 29, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> What did you get?



I liked my daughter's gun so much that is all I have been duck hunting with for the last two seasons (when she didn't go) so I got my own. It's a Yildiz A71 with a 26" barrel. Hers has a 24" Really impressed with it for wing shooting. Got some Fed HW 3" 1.5oz #7's the other day for it. Going to shoot it soon to see what it does on paper.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 30, 2016)

I was up at Barrow's the other day and saw a used 835 with the old original camo sitting on the rack just as you walk into the gun section. It has a rub mark where the slide hits the action and that's all. I was able to walk out with it for right at 2 bills. I really didn't need another gun but hey everybody needs atleast 1 835 right?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 30, 2016)

SC Hunter said:


> I was up at Barrow's the other day and saw a used 835 with the old original camo sitting on the rack just as you walk into the gun section. It has a rub mark where the slide hits the action and that's all. I was able to walk out with it for right at 2 bills. I really didn't need another gun but hey everybody needs atleast 1 835 right?



You done real good!!!


----------



## sman (Jan 30, 2016)

2 more boxes of HeviShot 

2 AGE Trumpets...one is spectacular. 

I'm gonna be broke. 

Did give away a slate and box call and 2 strikers tonight.


----------



## blt152 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just visited Lonnie Mabry yesterday and added one of his Ambrosia Maple/Purple Heart boxes plus a Cedar potted slate and a Walnut potted heavy glass. As always I enjoyed my visit and talking turkey hunting with Lonnie.


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 1, 2016)

After having my mind blown by TSS last season I am now joining the 20 guage revolution!


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 2, 2016)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You done real good!!!



I thought so too. I have no need for another turkey gun but I couldn't turn it down.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 6, 2016)

Just picked up a Stoeger M3020. 

It will be shooting TSS and Fed Heavy 7's 3". Waiting on a TruLock choke. 

Leaving the gun as is. Have to get some TSS and all the components to load for 20ga. 

I had a "blast" loading TSS for my .410 last year. Hoping my son drops his first bird with it on opening day of youth season this year!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 7, 2016)

I am thinking of adding a Dave Smith Strutter decoy. I have the submissive, feeding, upright and leading hen.

Cabelas may have a sale for President's day, maybe. I will get it if i pull the trigger. I just have to check it out. It does weigh 10 pounds!


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 7, 2016)

Browning Gold Hunter 12 gauge
Pecker Wrecker Feather Duster mouth call is my new go-to-call. 
Picked one up at Perry today. Great calls!


----------



## chefrific (Feb 8, 2016)

Got a trumpet from Joseph Martin (Dominion calls).    Sweet sounding.  Can't wait to bust some heads with it.

Black and white ebony wood.  She's a talker.


----------



## GADawg08 (Feb 8, 2016)

few tom teaser mouth calls and a 870 project gun as of now....maybe some new bottomland camo soon since I've seen to put on a few extra pounds around the mid section


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 8, 2016)

QuackAddict said:


> After having my mind blown by TSS last season I am now joining the 20 guage revolution!



You picked a good to start with.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 8, 2016)

I gave myself a new Beretta Xtrema A350 26 inch camo and a KICKS GOBBLING THUNDER tube for my 64th BD,Other than that same calls Ive used for 50 years. BTY the KICKS CHOKE is BAD TO THE BONE,71 KILLS in the ZONE at 40 yards. LONGBEARD 3 1/2 #6 2 1/8 Load


----------



## AliBubba (Feb 8, 2016)

Age and weight... (-:


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 8, 2016)

AliBubba said:


> Age and weight... (-:


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 10, 2016)

Age OLD as DIRT,WEIGHT to MUCH killing TURKEYS a passion,hunt Ga,SC,Ala and Fla. And whack & Stack em.And just maybe out west  this year I hope.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 10, 2016)

Have several things wanting to do this year. 

First, bought several mouth calls last year and have worked at learning to use them. Would love to use them (at least in part) to call a gobbler into range. 

Second, ordered some TSS and, if can find and order all the other components, plan to load and hopefully kill a gobbler using shells I've loaded myself (using a Beretta 20 gauge instead of those God forsaken 12 gauge blend shells that beat me half to death). 

Only challenge in getting started with TSS, other than finding components, is that I think I'll end up with about $100 a shell invested by the time it's over. 

Not really something I've obtained, but would love to shoot a turkey with a bow. Given that I killed my first (and second) ever turkey last year at age 59, I might be getting a little carried away with those thoughts.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 12, 2016)

Platz cherry slate pot and Misfire glass/aluminum pot.

looking for a 2nd trumpet. gonna pull those out of vest 1st this year.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 13, 2016)

Cabela's SLT 4-in-1 Box Call

Dave Smith Jake Decoy

Fat Boy Seat Cushion – Realtree XTRA®

Cabela's Competition Series 12 GA Cleaning Kit

Cabela's Ultra Spudz Cloth

Three boxes of Hevi-Shot® HEVI-13 Magnum Blend Turkey Loads

Lacrosse® Men's Alphaburly Pro 1600-Gram Rubber Boots

Milwaukee M12 Camo Heated Jacket

GoPro 4 Silver


----------



## ScottA (Feb 16, 2016)

(1) Tom Teaser Aluminum pot
(2) Tom Teaser mouth calls
(2) Mossy Oak Obsession long sleeve T shirts
(1) Mossy Oak Obsession long sleeve button up shirt
(1) Jebs choke tub
(1) Rain chaulk


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 16, 2016)

*one more*

also picked up a tom teaser "quick sack",  plenty of room for multiple pots, strikers and mask and gloves.  ditching the vest this year for sure.




thc_clubPres said:


> Platz cherry slate pot and Misfire glass/aluminum pot.
> 
> looking for a 2nd trumpet. gonna pull those out of vest 1st this year.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 17, 2016)

Daybreak padauk ceramic

Completely worked and reworked 870 youth 20ga shurshot stock

Had it last spring sumtoy choke shot awful, got a trulock 20ga choke for it once weather gets right fed #7 heavy weight.

New lacrosse snake boots lace up. 

Adding a Hank maple/aluminum pot this year for the DD Adams collection. 

Benelli Vinci 3in will see some time maybe at the club where I don't have to tote it so far. Should be picking it up today. 

I'll try a new diaphragm call aswell tend to search wood haven and Tom teaser for there new calls and give them a test before season. 

I added a houndstooth trumpet late last season couldn't see putting the misfire one down so opening day it'll be around my neck, probably will be the first call I use opening morning.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 20, 2016)

Just added the Yeti 45 cooler and the 20oz and 30oz tumbler.

I hope to use it hauling back a turkey or two on my return from my GA turkey hunt in March!


----------



## Buck Roar (Feb 20, 2016)

Just got some Pecker Wrecker Mouth Calls. Also plan on getting some Winchester Longbeard XR


----------



## killerv (Feb 22, 2016)

Carved a decoy, 18in long, just something to add to the hunt, shoot a bird over something I made instead of bought. Under 2lbs. Gonna do a full body next.


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 26, 2016)

Ended up loosing my 2 best strikers the second weekend. 

Replaced them with  a Harold Fowler  Purpleheart and a Amazon Rosewood. 

Note to self: don't use the Old Tom Time and Motion I Beam 2 magnetic snap striker holders.


----------

